
Volcano Power Could Be ‘Most Exciting Thing Since the Moon Landing’ - AntoineJ
https://www.greentechmedia.com/articles/read/icelands-volcano-power-could-be-the-most-exciting-thing-since-the-moon
======
rando444
Powering other countries from Iceland has always been an idea tossed around,
but the problem was never generating the power, the main problem is the
difficulty of the transmission of the power between Iceland and the UK, and
this article mostly glosses over that topic.

